# Nano...Suitable for ThumbnailS?



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought an Exo Terra Nano about 8 months ago. Tank hasn't done much but sit there. Would this tank be suitable for any of the "Thumb" species? If not, any suggestions on what to put in there? 

Please excuse the dirty glass on the tank next door.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

What size? Dimensions?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

That's less than 4 gallons, so I would say it is not suitable for any dart frog, even thumbnails, long term. I've never kept them so I don't know for sure if they would be ok in that size tank, but look into vampire crabs. There are a few people here on the board breeding them, and I've read they are cared for just like dart frogs with similar habitats and eating fruit flies. 
Bryan


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> That's less than 4 gallons, so I would say it is not suitable for any dart frog, even thumbnails, long term. I've never kept them so I don't know for sure if they would be ok in that size tank, but look into vampire crabs. There are a few people here on the board breeding them, and I've read they are cared for just like dart frogs with similar habitats and eating fruit flies.
> Bryan


Brian's Tropicals has these I know; he's a sponsor on here still I think. 

Agreed, less than four gallons is a big no-no. Does anyone know what these things CAN suitably house?? I feel like Exo-Terra is trying to milk as much profit as it can by releasing these tiny desk setups.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

§lipperhead said:


> Does anyone know what these things CAN suitably house?? I feel like Exo-Terra is trying to milk as much profit as it can by releasing these tiny desk setups.


It should work well for most inverts, but I wouldn't put a frog in one.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree not suitable for any frog. The sad thing is...on their own website they say its a perfect amphibian or reptile habitat. Small desktop tanks really bother me. I have a 25 gallon bow front corner tank on my desk at work. People just need to get a larger desk. Put your computer tower under the desk and make room for the proper size tank. Think tall so you have a smaller footprint. I know this is not your question but marketing by Exo Terra of these Nano tanks, and you'll even see them setup at reptile shops, is the reason that people are purchasing them in the first place.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

get a mantid, or an arboreal tarantula that likes humidity higher, like Avicularia


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Definitely too small. If I had one I would set up a culture of Giant Orange Isopods in it. They are not only a feeder. They are fun to watch all on their own.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Orchid mantid...


----------



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was thinking that this would be too small. This was an impulse buy. I agree that these are mis-advertised. Thanks for the ideas,keep em coming.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Grow-out tank, errr maybe some sort of pretty roach?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I use them to grow out hatchling geckos for a few months.


----------



## Lunar (Apr 24, 2011)

Get an arboreal tarantula to go in there. Like an Avicularia versicolor. But then you will probably be addicted to two hobbies. =P


----------



## kylesmoney (Mar 29, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> Grow-out tank, errr maybe some sort of pretty roach?


Is there such a thing?


----------

